# DEP problem



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Get the Data Execution Prevention error message when trying to print PDF documents. 

Dell OptiPlex 330
XP Pro SP3
Canon iR 1200-1300
Adobe Reader XI (11.0.05)

Printing .txt files or .rtf files has no problems.

Removed Adobe Reader and did a fresh install from the Adobe website. Reinstalled the printer software and the problem is still there.

Have played with the settings for DEP and no change.

One site I looked at says that the problem could be with the memory location where some viruses could be located. Is there any way to rearrange the memory locations?


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

OneOkie, try this:

Go to Start => Run and type in services.msc
Maximize the window and locate the 'Print Spooler' service. Set it to Automatic and Start it.

You may have to restart system, it didn't say.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks, will check that the next time I am at that computer. Probably Wednesday.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

oneokie said:


> Thanks, will check that the next time I am at that computer. Probably Wednesday.


If that doesn't work you might try using a different pdf reader.

http://www.foxitsoftware.com/Secure_PDF_Reader/


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Print spooler is set to automatic, still will not print PDF's.
Will try the foxit reader.


----------

